# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Самовыражение

## Einsamewolf

Все выложенное в этой теме есть исключительно самовыражение автора и потому не претендует на рифму, ритм и прочие премудрости стихотворного жанра.


*Точка на линии времени*

Исчезающе маленькая точка "здесь и сейчас",
Беспощадная как острие копья,
Движется по линии времени,
Разделяя жизнь на "было" и "будет",
"Будет" остается все меньше,
"Было" стает все больше,
Никто не в силах остановить ее бег.
Она нестерпимо яркая как луч лазера.
Она беспощадна.
Никто не в силах остановить ее бег.

----------


## Einsamewolf

*"Access Denied"*

"Access Denied" - доступ закрыт.
"Access Denied" - мигает надпись на мониторе моего сознания.
"Access Denied" - на пути моих желаний.
"Access Denied" - окружает меня со всех сторон.
"Access Denied" - я не могу.
"Access Denied" - мне не дано.
"Access Denied" - мое время ограниченно.
"Access Denied" - стена между мной и тобой.
"Access Denied" - я плачу от бессилия.
"Access Denied" - я закрываю глаза, я ухожу от себя, я растворяюсь в фантазиях.
"Access Permitted" - доступ разрешен.

----------


## Einsamewolf

*Я хочу уснуть навсегда
*
Я хочу уснуть и не хочу просыпаться.
Положить тяжелую голову на подушку
И расстаться с телом навсегда.
Я хочу стать свободным от оков действительности
И сделать сон своей явью.
Да, только во сне я свободен.
Там я могу летать, а не ходить.
Там я могу прикасаться к девушке.
Там тяжесть и боль временна и преходяща.
Там нет хода времени.
Только во сне я свободен
И хочу уснуть навсегда.

----------


## Unity

Сколь же это всё-таки странно: «…Слышать» Свои помыслы, звучащие из чуждых уст...

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Сколь же это всё-таки странно: «…Слышать» Свои помыслы, звучащие из чуждых уст...


 Я не просто так говорил, что Мы в чем-то очень похожи...

----------


## Римма

Первые два стихотворения очень понравились. Читается как белый стих и когда-то тоже так писала. Второе немного "техническое" - этим и нравится.

----------


## Einsamewolf

*Когда ты молода и прекрасна*

Когда ты молода и прекрасна
Как распустившийся цветок,
Когда ты нежна и желанна
Как первое тепло после долгой зимы.
Ты даришь мне вкус жизни
И даешь мне крылья.
Мы сливаемся воедино
И растворяемся в бесконечности.
Нам хорошо как бывает хорошо весной.
Но весна сменяется летом,
За летом приходит осень,
На лицо ложатся морщины,
Сердце стает вялым от осеннего холода,
Чувства скудными как лучи солнца в пасмурный день.
Весна ушла от тебя - весна ушла от меня...
Но мы знаем, что весна всегда возвращается после зимы,
Возможно когда-нибудь она вернется и к нам.

----------


## Einsamewolf

*Я слушаю музыку*

Я слушаю музыку,
Она заполняет меня,
Она взрезывает мою душу
И дает выход чувствам,
Что давят и не дают покоя.
Я одинок. Мне холодно.
Как искушает блеск ножа.
Я слушаю музыку,
Она освобождает меня,
Она убивает мою боль
Как мышьяк убивает живой нерв.
Я слушаю музыку,
Иду по проложенному кем-то пути.
Я слушаю музыку...

----------


## Misery_reacher

*"Если ты такой умный почему не богат"(с)*
как будто бы меня попросили
приделать книжную полку к стене
а мне в целом не лень, ну и вообще
но когда я начну, они будут
раз в 3 секунды бить по спине
а еще раз в каждые две
будут резать бумагой мне кожу
между пальцами ног
и казалось бы силы ведь есть
но повесить я полку, конечно, не смог

----------


## Misery_reacher

сейчас скажи мне кто я 
и стоит ли мне продолжать 
сегодня я снова боялся
я снова не смог себя удержать

крест-на-крест все прожитые года, 
мой каждый светлый и темный день,
моя совесть, нет сна, я, кажется,
уже никогда не смогу терпеть

Наверное сдамся и прямо сейчас 
или завтра и навсегда
какой поезд в метро, скажи,
увезет мою жизнь? И провода

коротким гудком сигнал
о прожитой жизни - на микрофон
но как хотелось бы избежать
вопрос и ответ "да, это он"

----------


## Einsamewolf

*Лишь сон мне может подарить тебя*

Мое сердце переполняет тоска,
По щеке стекает одинокая слеза
Как капля крови.
Я хочу чувствовать тепло твоего тела,
Прикасаться к волосам,
Вдыхать твой запах.
Я хочу наслаждаться тобой,
Как первым дуновением весеннего ветра,
Как первыми лучами долгожданного солнца.
Кто знает цену этому?
Лишь тот, кто не пресытился,
Но знает вкус мечты.
Лишь сон мне может подарить тебя,
Лишь сон осуществит мечту.
Я снова погружаюсь в сон...

----------


## Викторыч

Ну добавлю своё произведение. Сказанье о четырёх стихиях. В третьем четверостишье дефект, первая строка с третьей не рифмуется.

С разверзнувшейся Вселенной
Низвергнут огненный шар
Для жизни пустой и тленной
Наводит страх и кошмар

Наивен и глуп обыватель
Как клоп присосавшись к Земле
Ведёт себя  как каратель
С захватом природы в войне

Разрушило время замки
Накрыв их стихией воды
Забыл обо всём обыватель
Всего лишь вчерашние дни

Стихия ветров покружила
В ином полушарье Земли
Но так и не научила
Понять этот знак не смогли

Стихия огня в виде шара
И что для неё эта тля?
Последней стихией кошмара
Скорей всего будет Земля

----------


## Einsamewolf

*Мой мир как скала*

Мой мир жесток как скала,
Покрытая острыми, холодными, гранитными гранями.
Ощупываю ее, провожу рукой, в надежде найти,
Хоть кусочек мягкого теплого мха,
Но его нет, надежда бесполезна.
Скала не бывает теплой и мягкой
И какое до этого дело тому,
Кто не режет в кровь руки
Об острые грани холодного камня?
Ты хочешь тепла???
Ты хочешь прикасаться
К чему-то мягкому и нежному???
О нет, отсюда есть только один путь -
Отпустить скалу и рухнуть вниз.
Мой мир как скала...

----------


## Einsamewolf

Мой друг - это одиночество. О мы знакомы так давно, мы вместе с детских лет.
Моя подруга - это боль, пронизывающая сердце насквозь.
Мой брат - это холодный ветер, леденящий душу и уносящий тепло надежды.
Моя сестра это ненависть, что родилась из любви, которая никому не была нужна.
Моя девушка это смерть, она не перестанет любить меня
Ни бедным и уродливым, ни старым и больным.
И холод ее костлявой руки надежнее изменчивого тепла живых.
Вы думаете я жалуюсь? Я скулю, как беспомощный щенок, оторванный от материнского соска?
О, нет это мой путь и я пройду по нему до конца!

----------


## Einsamewolf

Пришла мне в голову одна шальная мысль,
А, что если сейчас, да-да сейчас,
Переступить порог и все
И полная гармония наступит. И пустота.
Ваш мир не стоит сожалений.
Я бодр как никогда, и эта мысль
Ни боли, ни тоски не вызывает.
Да, почему бы не сейчас?
И это будет круто...
Мой путь лишь мой,
Я не обязан
Играть по чьим-то правилам,
Бороться,
Соответствовать,
Страдать.
Имею право
В любой момент
Ввести команду format C:
И Enter щелкнуть

----------


## Einsamewolf

Как просто все и как же сложно.
Хватило б лишь теплой и мягкой
Руки Любимой Девушки,
Но ее нет.
И волна черной
Всеразрушающей силы
Заливает весь мир.
Мир пустой и чужой
В нем ничто не имеет цены,
И жажда Любви стала жаждою Смерти.

----------


## trypo

не каждый поймет , я думаю , и не каждый оценит,
но это , выше , - есть хорошо - находит отклик где-то там.

----------


## Unity

Раскрою «страшную тайну»: миллионы одиноких ангелов на сей проклятой Земле... Стоит только присмотреться, познать их историю, _стать им братом/другом & всем сущим_... светом/воздухом/теплом...
Самая прекрасная на свете «алхимия»...
Вы - душа; Она - душа.
Просто не стесняйтесь и не бойтесь, - зова сердца & души...
Долгими годами, словно ювелир, созидая 'обручальное кольцо', - с сплава собственного естества - не скрывайте этого!.. 
Каждый сущий день, проведённый порознь с кем-то неземным - это день, прожитый напрасно...

----------


## Dementiy

*Unity*, так ты жив еще, шельмец этакий.  :Smile: 
А я думал, мы тебя уже потеряли...

----------


## Unity

Я и сам так думал...)

----------


## trypo

> Раскрою «страшную тайну»...


 есть еще более страшная тайна - это произведение не о любви , как тебе очевидно подумалось , но о смерти.
чтобы прочитать этот смысл , желательно заглянуть "за жизнь" и окунуться в пустоту.

----------


## Unity

Есть только одна «энергия» в этом Мироздании. Если 'дать ей ход', - она созидает удивительные 'вещи'; если же препятствовать (осознанно или подсознательно) - она словно бы вода, 'сжатая' плотиной, - рано ль, поздно ль, 'перебравшись через край' - будет разрушать... всего прежде - самих нас.
В каждом есть сия вот 'сила': пресловутая душа, листик малый исполина-древа бытия, - Бога иль природы, ноосферы, мирового разума или Провидения - или же слепой нелепицы... Каждый, играя словами, Целое зовёт ким-то своим именем...
Так что стих сей, - «...О трагедии»... Невозможности сыскать родственную душу, выполнив главнейший 'quest' в своём 'появлении' в этом сумасшедшем мире, - на какой-то миг в перспективе вечности веков.
Это, - человечий Фатум!..
Любить, - или сгнить...
Взрастить 'ангельские крылья', - чтобы обнимать нам милых - или клыки/когти, - чтобы убивать - себя/себе же подобных, - тысячею способов... медленно, мучительно...
* Я был Здесь & Там. Я сумел припомнить, - чему служит _Всё_. Аз увидел все зубчатые колёса в механизме человеческой души...
Так что... в Этом мире _все_ стихи _одному_ посвящены.
Жизни, - или смерти - кои 'измеряются' состоянием души.
Не любя, - мы трупы, медленно бредущие к собственной могиле. Обожая, - в душе 'светит' Солнце нездешних небес - истая природа каждого...
Вы же умирали...
Вы 'должны были' _понять_...

----------


## trypo

если ты это пишешь мне - то  не стоит.
я не сомневаюсь и не ищу ответов, правды или смысла.
меня не страшит "цикличность" и "незавершенность".
в свое время я общался с человеком , понимающим жизнь -
его слова : "смерть не бывает несправедливой".

----------


## Unity

Да, — но бывает несправедливой Жизнь — «прожитая» в стылом одиночестве…

----------


## натуралист

> Да, — но бывает несправедливой Жизнь — «прожитая» в стылом одиночестве…


 Эё, юнити приезжай в Ростов, будет интересно послушать тебя. Ты не одинок, не думай что жизнь не справдлива, и стылое одиночество тебе не грозит)

----------


## Unity

Может, и приеду... *грустно улыбается* Со концертом своей нерождённой неформальной группы в электронном жанре, каждым сущим словом в каждом новом треке завсегда напоминающим всем нам... о чём-то... подлинном и вечном...
Аз... вроде бы не одинок... самые прекрасные на свете души - вечно окружают мя...
Но...
Только есть друзья... ну а есть... душа, коя суть - _Призвание_...
И вот без такой - каждый новый день - завсегда не в радость... Без руки такой - страшно выбраться во город, страшном иным взглянуть во глаза... 
Что я вообще и _кому_ рассказываю?..)
Вы ведь понимаете - без слов.
В этом и проблема...

----------


## Unity

P.S. Кстати, разыскивается полумёртвый электронщик, жизнь свою не мыслящий без созданья музыки, — с странными идеями в сфере метафизики; с дивным устремлением… о чём-то поведать сему дремлющему миру…

----------


## Einsamewolf

На грани, о как же я давно на грани...
И солнца свет вдали... И темнота кругом...
И Жизни я, и Счастья Жизни
Пьянящий аромат вдохнуть хотел.
Вдохнуть и подарить кому-нибудь,
То счастье Жизни...
Но не туда, нет не туда ведет мой путь...
Боль не бывает бесконечна...
И всякий срок к концу приходит,
К Дню Освобожденья.
Почти я отбыл срок,
Врата тюрьмы открылись...
Еще лишь шаг, немного смелости,
Совсем немного...
Кого боятся все, кого все избегают,
Меня та не предаст...
Ты отбыл срок, и ты прошел свой путь...
В чем был виновен - искупил.
Кто пред тобою был виновен - тот искупит.
С тобою та, что не предаст,
И в самых страшных лабиринтах жизни не оставит...
Врата открыты, мы уходим...
Ты свободен!

----------


## ashly-ana

боль иногда бесконечна.

----------

